# Retrieving sent email



## Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2005)

Someone posted a link on how to do this and I cannot find the post or link that I added to my favorites.

Does anyone remember this and have the link.

thanks


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

is this what you are talking about?

http://www.unix.org.ua/orelly/perl/perlnut/ch14_01.htm


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2005)

valis said:


> is this what you are talking about?
> 
> http://www.unix.org.ua/orelly/perl/perlnut/ch14_01.htm


Nope but thanks for the responce

BTW .. The email was sent using Yahoo.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

is this just retrieving mail from the sent folder, or actually going to the mailbox it was sent to and getting it back? because that would be a neat trick to have.....


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

here's how to do it in outlook:

http://tinyurl.com/8ucqt

couldn't find out how to do it in yahoo, but still looking......


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2005)

valis said:


> is this just retrieving mail from the sent folder, or actually going to the mailbox it was sent to and getting it back? because that would be a neat trick to have.....


From what I remember it was the ability to retrive a email after it was sent. Before the person you sent it to has read it. It must be retrived befoire they check their email.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

the link I posted above does that for outlook, but I'll be dipped if I can find anything for web-based.....it seems to a pop function, not web-based....I could be wrong tho....i'll ask around, and if I can turn anything up, i'll let you know....

but of course, by then it will be too late....


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2005)

Yeah I've been googlin for a few now and dang if I can find it. oh well .. it's not extreamly important but it was a email to my boss at work. he probably will be checkin his email at 7am or so tommorrow. not a biggie. Just thought about it and decided it might be better that he not get it. then again .. it may do some good. But I doubt it.

I know I saw something about stopping them from being delivered a couple weeks ago but musta lost the link..

thanks for lookin


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

There was a email program or a program you could use that was a add-on that would do that and also many other things like after the email was looked it it gets deleted or it gets deleted after so many days etc etc. 
But I read about that years ago in the news paper.


----------



## bats (Jan 15, 2003)

Can this "retrieve be done with outlook express?


----------

